# Pigeon Forge Eats



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Not my cookin but oh so good eats. My wife and I are in Pigeon Forge Tenn for the week. We ate at Wild Bear Tavern last night. Best German food I have found this side of the Atlantic. I had this.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

yes you did! looked good!


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Looks good. I try to stay on a Liquid Diet when I'm there. We go during the car show dates. I stay in the wineries and moonshine distilleries, mostly in the taster rooms. Hit one after the other, drink for free. Get a pint or two and watch the car shows. Ate at the Old Forge Distillery/Old Mill Restaurant. If you've not tried it, do it. Really nice.


----------

